# Gyeon Q2 Tire



## thg (Jul 21, 2016)

Someone who has experience with Gyeon Q2 Tire? 

Is it really better than other products for tires?

All other products I have tried has worn off after about 14 days and so often I get so not suffered such a product!


----------



## ao1 (Jul 20, 2016)

It's the best I have every used and very economical. Looks great as well.


----------



## thg (Jul 21, 2016)

ao1 said:


> It's the best I have every used and very economical. Looks great as well.


But how long is the durability if I wash the car in the car wash about every 14 days?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do a deep clean on the tyre and it's pretty unbeatable on durability.

Personally don't find the forced heat cure makes much if any difference. Plus you look a twonk using a hairdryer/heat gun on the tyres


----------



## thg (Jul 21, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Do a deep clean on the tyre and it's pretty unbeatable on durability.
> 
> Personally don't find the forced heat cure makes much if any difference. Plus you look a twonk using a hairdryer/heat gun on the tyres


But are Gyeon Q2 Tire really better than other products for tires or is it more about thorough cleaning of the tires before applying?

How do I clean the tires best?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

One of the best tyre dressings, I love it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

thg said:


> But are Gyeon Q2 Tire really better than other products for tires or is it more about thorough cleaning of the tires before applying?
> 
> How do I clean the tires best?


Best way to clean tyres is with a strong mix of apc and a stiff brush, repeat till the foam stays clean. Normally takes 3 hits for me.

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

thg said:


> But are Gyeon Q2 Tire really better than other products for tires or is it more about thorough cleaning of the tires before applying?
> 
> How do I clean the tires best?


As Gonz says, I use BH Surfex myself.

I've tried a fair few dressings now and all I can say is Tire is one I'll buy again when it runs out.


----------



## ao1 (Jul 20, 2016)

thg said:


> But how long is the durability if I wash the car in the car wash about every 14 days?


It should last a minimum of 4 weeks, but will most likely last a lot longer. I don't use a car wash though.


----------



## thg (Jul 21, 2016)

Are Gyeon Q2 Tire better than "Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim" & "Gtechniq T2 Tyre Dressing"?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes Gyeon is better than t1

I prefer Zaino z16 over both though


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

+! for Gyeon here!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been using Gyeon Q2 tyer dressing since it first came out, I wouldn't use anything else, fabulous stuff indeed, don't forget it also protects the tyers too.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> As Gonz says, I use BH Surfex myself.
> 
> I've tried a fair few dressings now and all I can say is Tire is one I'll buy again when it runs out.


I think BH Surfex at 2:1 or 3:1 is unbeatable on tyre cleaning. I like take the wheel off. Spray the tyre and leave it in the shade for 5 mins or so, THEN get the brush out. I find this works best.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

+1 Gyeon Tire


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bought some of this from Waxstock, can't wait to try it out at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

salow3 said:


> Bought some of this from Waxstock, can't wait to try it out at the weekend :thumb:


I have been using it since it first came out,its awesome:thumb:.It sold out fast at WaxStock.SJ.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Yes Gyeon is better than t1
> 
> I prefer Zaino z16 over both though


If you like Z16, you absolutely must try Angelwax Elixir! 

I don't like the Gyeon Q2 Tyre at all. It doesn't keep the applied look long at all on the tyres.


----------

